# Kayfun 4.1 Teaser



## TylerD (1/4/14)

This looks intricate. Almost like a little engine.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rex_Bael (1/4/14)

How many puffs do you think before a major service? And does it come with a service plan?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Are you sure that isn't a Baby Bee engine taken apart!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rex Smit (1/4/14)

that looks like you have to bolt it together....wonder how big the spanner would be???


----------



## TylerD (1/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Are you sure that isn't a Baby Bee engine taken apart!


Just what I got from their site. Maybe it is just confuse us. 
I actually still have a Baby Bee engine somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

If its a kayfun and it's new. It's simple







Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derek (1/4/14)

Maybe because it's the 1st of April ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Today is going to be interesting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (1/4/14)

Derek said:


> Maybe because it's the 1st of April ?


Hehehehe!!!!


----------



## Silver (1/4/14)

LOL

Was that an April fools post @TylerD ?

You had this April fools day on your mind when Matthee posted about his stepping down as admin


----------



## TylerD (1/4/14)

johanct said:


> Today is going to be interesting


I agree! They got me too and then I read a bit on other forums and saw it's 1 April.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Silver said:


> You had this April fools day on your mind when Matthee posted about his stepping down as admin



I'm still hoping it was an early April 1 issue.


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

If that kayfun is at all legit I would so take one, just to mess around with. Would be a real accomplishment in my books to build that beast.


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Again I say "today is going to be very interesting" PS. hint: look at the calender


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

The more I look at it looks like nonsense to me..


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

Man, if that was true, just imagine all the fun we would have had!


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Man, if that was true, just imagine all the fun we would have had!



Especially all 413 members advising Rob how to assemble it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

johanct said:


> Especially all 413 members advising Rob how to assemble it



I'm not sure even that would help and it would still leak Menthol Ice all over my desk!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

i would buy one of these just so i can assemble it 

i love assembling stuff


----------

